# So who had/has a Dreamcast?



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

What a machine, while the PS2 dominated the console war at the time, I stuck with the Dreamcast and played some truly unique and fantastic games. Jet Set Radio, Sonic adventure 1&2. Shemnue 1&2, Crazy taxi 1&2, 18 Wheeler are just some of the great games I played as a kid.:thumb:

I used to be the black sheep in the playground, all my friends had Ps2's, discussing GTA and the like. I remember asking who had played Jet Set Radio. A major tumbleweed moment. :tumbleweed::tumbleweed:

I don't play it anymore but still have it in immaculate condition with all the games boxed :thumb:

Who had/has one?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Ive got one tucked away in a box in the loft, alongside my other classic consoles :thumb:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I used have one I loved craxy taxi, soul caliber, and forget the name other one, but it was one where you went on missions around the house drving alsorts of different toys.

I had a PS one, PS2, Xbox and a N64 at the same time though :lol:. I kept them all for years and sold them all 3 years ago when I moved into my house. Wish I never now, I'm stuck with a gamecube and a 360. I want my 64 back for james bond goldeneye.


Do do you remember the sega Saturn too, they was awesome. Vitual fighter and sega rally where awesome games.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Not A dreamcast but a Sega master system, megadrive & the set up with the cd unit with the megadrive attached to it, loved the whole Saga thing all black :devil:, games were ace too :thumb: sonic, gods mortal kombat, wipeout (sony version was better looking though), also the quality was the best by far, i have gone through all the sony playstations & they are utter crap quality


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I had one years ago, which was boxed and mint but I sold it on ebay, went for peanuts!  Wish I had kept it TBH.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Not A dreamcast but a Sega master system, megadrive & the set up with the cd unit with the megadrive attached to it, loved the whole Saga thing all black :devil:, games were ace too :thumb: sonic, gods mortal kombat, wipeout (sony version was better looking though), also the quality was the best by far, i have gone through all the sony playstations & they are utter crap quality


Best game for the master sytem has got to be Alex the kid :lol:, and the I used to love road rash and streets of rage too on the megadrive :argie: god i miss the old games.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Flair said:


> Best game for the master sytem has got to be Alex the kid :lol:, and the I used to love road rash and streets of rage too on the megadrive :argie: god i miss the old games.


WOW alex the kid, i had the one with it built in, me & the missus played it till around 4am in the morning, good days :thumb:

Streets of rage, funny as hell wiht all the noises  POWERUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> WOW alex the kid, i had the one with it built in, me & the missus played it till around 4am in the morning, good days :thumb:
> 
> Streets of rage, funny as hell wiht all the noises  POWERUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah alex kid was built in on the later master system, that's the one I had. I can still remember the tune to it :lol:


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I used to like this too, sad but I loved it. And lemmings too.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

still got my dreamcast. i loved the way the memory card popped out and was a little games machine


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Never did but still got the mega drive and mega cd in the loft with about 50 games


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Shemue. The greatest game ever made. Years ahead of it's time and redefined gaming even in todays market!

Miss that machine. Still shocks me how it flopped. I have 25 dreamcast magazines in the house love flicking through them.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i loved mine.i remember when they brought out the keyboard and you could go on webpages with it etc.bloody handy considering i never had a pc at the time.loved the fishing game with threel etc,loved crazy taxi,house of the dead was awesome.i remember paying a fortune for it on import from a shop in liverpool.like someone else pointed out the VMU device which you could take out was genius.but the ps1 following was just too strong and i think it got beaten bpurely by the classics of the ps1 being truned over into the ps2.as a pure gamers machine the dreamcast was the better console imho.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

silverback said:


> i loved mine.i remember when they brought out the keyboard and you could go on webpages with it etc.bloody handy considering i never had a pc at the time.loved the fishing game with threel etc,loved crazy taxi,house of the dead was awesome.i remember paying a fortune for it on import from a shop in liverpool.like someone else pointed out the VMU device which you could take out was genius.but the ps1 following was just too strong and i think it got beaten bpurely by the classics of the ps1 being truned over into the ps2.as a pure gamers machine the dreamcast was the better console imho.


Sega Bass Fishing, that was a good game.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

apart from the game cube we were a bit priviledged and had every console from the commodore 64 onwards when i was a kid..

Crazy taxi was awesome!

right upto the xbox 360, dont have a wii or ps3 as never wanted them lol..


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> apart from the game cube we were a bit priviledged and had every console from the commodore 64 onwards when i was a kid..
> 
> Crazy taxi was awesome!
> 
> right upto the xbox 360, dont have a wii or ps3 as never wanted them lol..


Think the only console from the super nintendo onwards I have never had is the WII and the sega CD. I still the hold the N64 as the best console of that time.


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

I'm selling one, boxed, about 25 games, one controller. I'd like £70 for it


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Flair said:


> Think the only console from the super nintendo onwards I have never had is the WII and the sega CD. I still the hold the N64 as the best console of that time.


i loved my n64...
but a major revolution was had by the SNES..

the original playstation really kicked it to a new level when i was a kid.. 
rayman ftw! :lol: or crash bandicoot. top down GTA 1 & 2 :lol: (and gta london expansion pack :lol


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

Super Mario 64 and Mario Kart changed my life. Star Wars Podracing on N64 is my favourite game ever!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

3 dreamcasts and the keyboard...:lol: Would have been 4 but my good lady who is very very calm lost it one time and it flew through a second story window, it was one of mine that flew rather than the actual kid in question as i had theres stripped for a clean....:wall:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Never did but still got the mega drive and mega cd in the loft with about 50 games


Had Mega CD for a day and took it back big letdown...:wall:


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Shenmue is the best game I have ever played, what a story line! Remember picking up the dreamcast for a snip with loads of games. 
Virtual Tennis was also a great dreamcast game!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Man i LOVED jet set radio!!! Stuff tony hawks and his skate board, inline skates were sooo much cooler! :lol: i loved the noises as you pulled a trick/grind off. And the 

"nice" 

when you did good :lol:

Such a cool system and shame it didn't really take off, if it weren't for that we wouldn't have what we do today! Xbox really seems like a logical successor with the online stuff to me


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

maggi133 said:


> Man i LOVED jet set radio!!! Stuff tony hawks and his skate board, inline skates were sooo much cooler! :lol: i loved the noises as you pulled a trick/grind off. And the
> 
> "nice"
> 
> ...


jet set radio was brilliant,absolutely billiant.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

what about jet set willy on the Spectrum :thumb: Or arcadia :thumb:


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

i loved and hated my spectum 48k (the one with a seperate tape machine).....great for learning code and playing games and being able to copy games on high speed dub on my hifi....

bad points...took 30mins to load a game, and if it failed, you had to start all over again...and then when some games required a code before you could play.

I copied teenage mutant hero turtles and had to write out the codes from 1 to 999. I got to 670 odd and got bored and each time i played the game, i goped the code was below 670,

the NES, and SNES changed games console and set the standard,,,however it was also the start of kids never playing outdoors again..

long life street fighter!!!!!


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

This threads made me get my dreamcast out and iv ordered shenmue 2 as i never did get that one!  woop!


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

toy commander was immense


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

mikeydee said:


> toy commander was immense


That was the one I trying to think of before. That was an awesome game, I played the demo over and over again for about a year before i ever bought the game.

Soul caliber was awesome too.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

loved toy commander, still have it along with the dreamcast all boxed up in the loft, but my favourite has to be sega rally on the Saturn! My stash also includes 2 60gig PS3's, one in use the other boxed with FW 1.50 still on it and a boxed NES! 

Would love a mint boxed Sega Saturn though!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Ohhh now, i too would love a mint Saturn. I had one from day of release.. proper one with plastic buttons etc, the later ones were a bit tacky. Superb machines in their day, more capable than the PS, which i had also. Shame all the developers backed Sony but hey ho, i couldn't be without my PS3. Sold my Saturn to a friend, always wished i'd kept it... some great games.


----------

